# Nocioni Will Pay Off Tau



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*The Bulls have done all they can regarding Nocioni, the 6-foot-7-inch swingman from Argentina who has become the No. 1 free-agent priority.

They have given him tours of the Berto Center and the United Center and wined and dined him. Coach Scott Skiles has worked him out. Most importantly, they have a framework in place for a three-year contract worth roughly $9 million.

But the Bulls must wait as Nocioni and his camp negotiate a buyout from Tau Ceramica, his Spanish League team. A spokesman said that team president Josean Querejeta wants to keep Nocioni and wants "every dollar" of the buyout if he leaves.

The buyout is for roughly $3 million. NBA teams only are allowed to contribute $300,000. A source close to Nocioni said the player is willing to pay the difference and would be shocked if the Bulls' deal fell through.

Nocioni, 24, will return to Argentina on Thursday to resume training for the Olympics.

"I've been a fan of his for two or three years," Skiles said. "He's tough. He loves to play. And he's just a very good all-around player who can shoot and rebound. We're hopeful."*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,4417669.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Goodwin persuaded Thomas to include Dikembe Mutombo in the most recently discussed sign-and-trade deal, but it also included Moochie Norris, whose salary the Bulls won't accept.

The Bulls' preferred deal is to receive Shandon Anderson, Othella Harrington, Frank Williams and Mutombo in exchange for Crawford, Jerome Williams and Eddie Robinson.


So Isaiah continues to refine his deal. This potential transaction is NOT dead. Make note, all. If Thomas can't swing another big deal for Dampier, Walker, or another, perhaps he will relent and accept our trade conditions.

Our roster could be:

Hinrich, F. Williams, Pargo/Duhon
Gordon, Anderson, Jeffries
Nocioni, Deng, Pippen
Chandler, Harrington, Austin
Curry, Davis, ?

Eddy Curry skipped both practice sessions Wednesday with a strained right hamstring. Last October, he missed the second day of training camp with the same injury, which management attributed to poor conditioning. At least he's staying away from flying pagers this summer.

Curry injured again, and KC is getting fiesty! :laugh:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm embarassed to ask, but is Pippen playing next year? I thought he retired.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nocioni can get a signing Bonus of 25% of the total contract (assumed 10 mil 3 years) to pay Tau.

El Correo newspaper in Spain reported that Nocioni and the Bulls have agreed to a three-year, $10-million deal that will become official when Nocioni is granted a release from his current team, Spain's Tau Ceramica 

Nocioni is signed through 2006 and has an expensive contract buyout believed to be in the neighborhood of $3.5 million. Reports in Spain suggest that Tau will stand firm on the buyout amount and request the funds in one lump sum. 

NBA rules allow teams to contribute no more than $350,000 to a buyout. But it is possible for the Bulls to include a signing bonus in Nocioni's contract of up to 25 percent of its total value 

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp 

Skiles on andres

"I've been a fan of his for two or three years now," Skiles said. "He's tough. He loves to play. And he's very good."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> I'm embarassed to ask, but is Pippen playing next year? I thought he retired.


I think the last I heard he was giving an MJ-esque "99.9% Sure" that he was retiring answer, so who knows?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

if you listen to McGraw this morning, Tau isnt exactly allowing this deal to happen


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

Why wouldn't Tau allow it to happen? What can they do?

Not accept his buyout? Nocioni wants to come the NBA and he doesn't want to play for Tau anymore. They can't force him to play for Tau especially if he doesn't want to.

It's a lose-lose for Tau at this point. They can either do the honorable thing or they can be a-holes and have their star player leave under disgruntled circumstances where he would certainly lose ALL respect for the organization.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> Why wouldn't Tau allow it to happen? What can they do?
> 
> Not accept his buyout? Nocioni wants to come the NBA and he doesn't want to play for Tau anymore. They can't force him to play for Tau especially if he doesn't want to.
> ...


Wookies, they hold the cards, thats a fact

If they want Nocioni to remain with them, they will keep him. McGraw reported what I have heard internationally. Its 3.5 million, they want it all right NOW, will not accept installments and will not budge on the amount. 

Oh and yes, Wookie, THEY CAN FORCE NOCIONI to play for them. Thats what a contract is called.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> Why wouldn't Tau allow it to happen? What can they do?
> 
> Not accept his buyout? Nocioni wants to come the NBA and he doesn't want to play for Tau anymore. They can't force him to play for Tau especially if he doesn't want to.
> ...


Wookie, perhaps only the Bulls are expected to take it in the shorts for their players. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Oh and yes, Wookie, THEY CAN FORCE NOCIONI to play for them. Thats what a contract is called.


Well, a buyout is a buyout. Depending on how badly he wants to scale down his immediate lifestyle or how easily (quite) he could get a loan for it - he could get it done if he wants it badly enough. That said RLucas, I'm guessing it's highly likely this gets done. Do you have an intuition (% chance) on it happening?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, with the recent trend that NBA contracts can include signing bonuses, we could give him a signing bonus of at least 3.2 million, we could pitch in the other 300,000 for the buyout, and he could get out. Whereas I don't know the particulars of what is and isn't allowed in terms of signing bonuses, as they are a relatively recent phenomenon in the NBA, it sounds like this is doable.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

3 years, 10 M including a 4M signing bonus

cap hit:
year 1 - 2.0M + 1.33 bonus
year 2 - 2.0M + 1.33 bonus
year 3 - 2.0M + 1.33 bonus

actual value:
year 1 - 2.0M + 4M bonus paid up front
year 2 - 2.0M
year 3 - 2.0M

I believe this how signing bonuses are spread out. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. If I am correct, it gives Nocioni 6M the first year on his contract.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, a buyout is a buyout. Depending on how badly he wants to scale down his immediate lifestyle or how easily (quite) he could get a loan for it - he could get it done if he wants it badly enough. That said RLucas, I'm guessing it's highly likely this gets done. Do you have an intuition (% chance) on it happening?


Its far from done. Tau wants to win the Euroleague next year. Thats why they made it hard on the Bulls to sign Macijauskas. And Nocioni has an even bigger payout. I believe Tau will honor his buyout, but wont take it over a period of time. Thats a 3.15 million hit to Noconi. So assuming Nocioni gets 10 mil for 3 years plus a 25% bonus, his first year he will be making around 5.5 million. Take out the 50% in taxes for his wage bracket in the US (not to mention Argentinan taxes) and he will not be able to afford the difference. Now if the Bulls can front load the contract, it could be done. I think Nocioni being a Bull this year is maybe 5.5 out of 10. Lets remember that Philly has been negotiating with Tau since Jan and couldnt get a deal done


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

The thing is if Nocioni wants it bad enough it can be done. If he gives his entire first year salary and signing bonus he's got it covered even after taxes. So what if he's broke for one year? Remember, the contracts are guaranteed right? regardless of what happens in the next year he's going to be a millionaire eventually. If i was in his position and really wanted to be in the NBA... i'd be sleeping on a teammates couch for a year.... The Lure of the NBA could be greater than the Lure of $$$.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

if we're gonna pay him 10 mil over 3 years why not give him

4 mil the first year
3 mil the second year
3 mil the third year

the first year he can give all the money needed to the buyout, which would still leave him with about a million left to spend for one year.... I don't understand how that wouldn't work.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I hadn't accounted for the extrememly high taxes.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Tax bracket = 39%, but depending on how the buyout is structured, it may be deductable. Also work visa rules, dual c-ship (non-US) tax burden. 
"Mr N you need a very good financial advisor, who I bet can help you establish that line of credit you need and offer you some very good investment advice (cough,cough). I am sure that may take almost a day or two max in Chicago to get done.
Which come first here the chicken or the egg, does he have to be released in Spain first to sign here, or is it vice-versa? ANYWAY, it is just another process if the buyout terms are clearcut, if not expect it to draaaag out this summer. It will get done if that is the wishes of all parties, ha cannot be forced back unless his agent mis-handled the buyout clause.


----------



## life_after_23 (Jul 24, 2002)

RLucas:

First off, the double taxation is not an issue from a country standpoint....if he earns in the US, employed by a US company and is a resident in the US, he pays taxes in the US only...(as long he meets the residency requirements. 

Secondly, the $3mill buyout will not be taxed on...if it is the cost for him to get the job in the US. It will be subtracted from his earnings and he will be taxed at his taxrate on the rest of his income...

Finally, since he will have a guaranteed contract, he can borrow against that contract and pay it off, even if he does not get a signing bonus....

This is doable....as long he really wants to do this deal.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> The thing is if Nocioni wants it bad enough it can be done. If he gives his entire first year salary and signing bonus he's got it covered even after taxes. So what if he's broke for one year? Remember, the contracts are guaranteed right? regardless of what happens in the next year he's going to be a millionaire eventually. If i was in his position and really wanted to be in the NBA... i'd be sleeping on a teammates couch for a year.... The Lure of the NBA could be greater than the Lure of $$$.


actually no. 

His salary would be 3.3 million. Assuming he gets 2.5 million signing bonus (25% of the life of the contract) that gets him to 5.8 mill. Take out 50% of that and that leaves him with 2.9 million. Not to mention taxes that an Argentinian might have to pay. His buyout with Tau is 3.5 million. The Bulls, at best, can give 350k towards that. That means 3.15 Million. Now, to me, that means he would have to play at a salary of -200k this year. Sure, there is extra money down the road, but, still risky. Particularly when his buyout for next year is rumored to be 2.0 million, which is a signifcant drop off


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>life_after_23</b>!
> RLucas:
> 
> First off, the double taxation is not an issue from a country standpoint....if he earns in the US, employed by a US company and is a resident in the US, he pays taxes in the US only...(as long he meets the residency requirements.
> ...


tell that to my accountant. I live in England and I pay taxes in the US AND ENGLAND. I have a Chilean who works with me who pays takes in ENGLAND AND CHILE (not to mention US withholding tax on our US based positions). Nocioni in all liklihood will have to pay taxes in the US and Argentina. Plus, unless Nocioni has set himself up as some company, chances are he is not entitled to a deduction of 3.15 million dollars, meaning he has to pay that out of pocket. I am sure the IRS isnt going to loan him the money so he can play in the US


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> tell that to my accountant. I live in England and I pay taxes in the US AND ENGLAND. I have a Chilean who works with me who pays takes in ENGLAND AND CHILE (not to mention US withholding tax on our US based positions). Nocioni in all liklihood will have to pay taxes in the US and Argentina. Plus, unless Nocioni has set himself up as some company, chances are he is not entitled to a deduction of 3.15 million dollars, meaning he has to pay that out of pocket. I am sure the IRS isnt going to loan him the money so he can play in the US


I have some training in accounting...

US rules are that you must delcare world-wide income. I don't know about other countries, but I'd expect them to be similar. Yeah, you do pay in both countries, but you surely get to deduct one tax on the other return.

Example, you pay $10,000 in taxes in Chile, you deduct those taxes from your income before you pay in the USA.

Peace!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I have some training in accounting...
> ...


But at the end of the day, your paying taxes in both countries. And I can tell you for a fact, that his minimum tax rate would be 50% when you factor in state taxes. Now, on top of that, he is going to pay Argentinian and/or Spanish taxes? He is looking at a near Scandinavian tax rate of 60-65%


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I am a CPA and I'm not even sure of the rules (that's one of the reasons I don't practice public accounting anymore!). I'm pretty sure as a US citizen working in a foreign country, you are subject to federal income tax and also subject to paying whatever taxes apply to whatever country you are deriving income in. On the federal side, you are entitled to either deduct (or it might even be a tax credit which is a lot better than a deduction since it is a dollar for dollar reduction in the tax liability rather than simply a reduction in your taxable income which would then reduce your taxes by your marginal tax rate - ie 28 cents on the dollar for a 28% tax bracket.). That I'm not sure of. You do get one or the other.

What the rules are for a non-US citizen working in the US - I wouldn't have a clue. I would suspect that they are the same except that you would get a tax credit or deduction on your own countries tax return.

I'd have Nocioni incorporate and run everything thru the corporation. The buyout becomes a business expense of the corporation and would be fully deductable. The corporation gets a line of credit, pays of Tau and Nocioni gets paid thru the corporation. The Corp takes a loss the first year in existance which carries over into it's next fiscal year and can absorb offsetting income in that year. For Nocioni he simply has to account for whatever "wage" he derives from the corp. As the Corp is a US entity, it would not be subject to foreign taxes. You might be able to get around quite a bit of double-taxation issues in that respect. Also, if Andres ever considered becomming a US citizen, I'd hold funds in the corp and not disperse them to him so that when he finally did become a citizen, those funds could be dispersed to him and only taxed one time.

Just some thoughts....


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I am a CPA and I'm not even sure of the rules (that's one of the reasons I don't practice public accounting anymore!). I'm pretty sure as a US citizen working in a foreign country, you are subject to federal income tax and also subject to paying whatever taxes apply to whatever country you are deriving income in. On the federal side, you are entitled to either deduct (or it might even be a tax credit which is a lot better than a deduction since it is a dollar for dollar reduction in the tax liability rather than simply a reduction in your taxable income which would then reduce your taxes by your marginal tax rate - ie 28 cents on the dollar for a 28% tax bracket.). That I'm not sure of. You do get one or the other.
> 
> What the rules are for a non-US citizen working in the US - I wouldn't have a clue. I would suspect that they are the same except that you would get a tax credit or deduction on your own countries tax return.
> ...


:sigh:  :sigh:  

I am only 19 so I am a little rusty on my accounting. So help out the "joe schmo" here and translate.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> 
> 
> :sigh:  :sigh:
> ...


He'd be better off working in a Taiwanese sweatshop.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*The president of Spanish basketball club Tau Ceramica says he will not stand in the way of Andres Nocioni if the 6-foot-7 Argentinian forward wants to join the Bulls next season.

"We want the buyout to be paid totally, because we must defend the club's interests," Josean Querejeta, president of Tau Ceramica, told Argentine newspaper Clarin. "If he wants to go to Chicago, everything must get solved promptly."

"We won't stop Chapu's career, if he wants to play in the NBA," Querejeta added. "But he and (agent) Claudio (Villanueva) are aware that there is money to be paid."*

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intID=38184118

*A source close to Nocioni said the player is willing to pay the difference and would be shocked if the Bulls' deal fell through.*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,4417669.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Sounds like Tau is willing to cooperate as long as Nocioni honors his buyout clause. Presuming the Bulls contract was negotiated with the intention of providing Andres with the means to fullfill his contractual buyout obligation, the matter should be resolved shortly.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*The president of Spanish basketball club Tau Ceramica says he will not stand in the way of Andres Nocioni if the 6-foot-7 Argentinian forward wants to join the Bulls next season.

"We want the buyout to be paid totally, because we must defend the club's interests," Josean Querejeta, president of Tau Ceramica, told Argentine newspaper Clarin. "If he wants to go to Chicago, everything must get solved promptly."

"We won't stop Chapu's career, if he wants to play in the NBA," Querejeta added. "But he and (agent) Claudio (Villanueva) are aware that there is money to be paid."*

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intID=38184118

*A source close to Nocioni said the player is willing to pay the difference and would be shocked if the Bulls' deal fell through.*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,4417669.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Sounds like Tau is willing to cooperate as long as Nocioni honors his buyout clause. Presuming the Bulls contract was negotiated with the intention of providing Andres with the means to fullfill his contractual buyout obligation, the matter should be resolved shortly.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> *The president of Spanish basketball club Tau Ceramica says he will not stand in the way of Andres Nocioni if the 6-foot-7 Argentinian forward wants to join the Bulls next season.
> 
> "We want the buyout to be paid totally, because we must defend the club's interests," Josean Querejeta, president of Tau Ceramica, told Argentine newspaper Clarin. "If he wants to go to Chicago, everything must get solved promptly."
> ...


it should be noted, that the article said fully, not in installments. And that Tau really wants to win the title next year.


----------



## TJ (Jul 23, 2002)

If Nocioni does form a corporation in his name( like doctors do here ), he could detect the cost of the buyout from his taxes here. I do not how that will affect his Argentinian taxes. As said before, he would have a negative cash flow for year 1, but a positive cash flow this year. This being said, it will hard to do all of this, with Nocioni not a US citizen. It is doable. It all depends on how much Nocioni wants to play in the NBA this year. As Far as Tau winning the EuroLeague Champioship, they will not get past Maccabi again this year.


----------



## TJ (Jul 23, 2002)

Also, won't Nocioni get paid a lot more here than in Spain? Even with all this BS in his contract, he will be better off signing here, won't he?


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> *The president of Spanish basketball club Tau Ceramica says he will not stand in the way of Andres Nocioni if the 6-foot-7 Argentinian forward wants to join the Bulls next season.*


*
Just a point of accuracy... can Tau Ceramica do anything to stand in the way even if they wanted to? Isn't a "buyout" just that-- a chance for the player to buy himself out of the contract if pre-agreed terms are met?*


----------



## TJ (Jul 23, 2002)

Some Euro teams have negotiated buyouts that are lower than in the contract or allowed player to pay over time.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TJ</b>!
> Some Euro teams have negotiated buyouts that are lower than in the contract or allowed player to pay over time.


Tau has already said numerous times that won't happen here. If Nocioni wants out he has to pay it all at once and ALL of it.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> Just a point of accuracy... can Tau Ceramica do anything to stand in the way even if they wanted to? Isn't a "buyout" just that-- a chance for the player to buy himself out of the contract if pre-agreed terms are met?


Ofcourse they can. Nocioni is under contract to Tau. They own his rights. That would be like asking could the Bulls stop Eddy Curry from playing for the Dallas Mavericks. Yes they could


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Ofcourse they can. Nocioni is under contract to Tau. They own his rights. That would be like asking could the Bulls stop Eddy Curry from playing for the Dallas Mavericks. Yes they could


Small difference. Curry's contract doesn't have a buyout amount clause.

Kneepad is right. Tau will lose the kid w/o any recourse if Nocioni puts up the money.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Small difference. Curry's contract doesn't have a buyout amount clause.
> ...


But he has to put up the money and under the terms of the contract. Which is over 3.5 million ALL at once. could Nocioni do it? Ofcourse. But this isnt the slam dunk the press and the board have made it out to be


----------



## life_after_23 (Jul 24, 2002)

> But he has to put up the money and under the terms of the contract. Which is over 3.5 million ALL at once. could Nocioni do it? Ofcourse. But this isnt the slam dunk the press and the board have made it out to be


Like I said before, he could use his guaranteed contract with Chicago Bulls as a collateral and get to borrow against it (not from the IRS as you indicated before). It is a matter of what he wants to do...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>life_after_23</b>!
> 
> 
> Like I said before, he could use his guaranteed contract with Chicago Bulls as a collateral and get to borrow against it (not from the IRS as you indicated before). It is a matter of what he wants to do...


He would be wise to play for Tau next year and come over then, when his contract buyout is rumored to be under 2 million. Thats just talking financially


----------



## life_after_23 (Jul 24, 2002)

> TRADE OR BUSINESS IN THE UNITED STATES
> 
> Whether you are engaged in a trade or business in the United States
> depends on the nature of your activities. An athlete or entertainer is
> ...


He gets to deduct the payout as it is his ordinary and necessary expenses paid....depending on how much his contract is worth with Tau, it might not be that bad a deal for him...
does anyone know how much his contract with Tau is worth...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm not sure the IRS would allow the contract buyout as a business expense deduction. Not every cost related to your business is deductible.

Maybe it is, maybe not -- I'm no tax expert. But don't assume that it is deductible simply because the buyout is a condition precedent to his eligibility to sign with The Bulls.


----------



## TJ (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>life_after_23</b>!
> 
> 
> He gets to deduct the payout as it is his ordinary and necessary expenses paid....depending on how much his contract is worth with Tau, it might not be that bad a deal for him...
> does anyone know how much his contract with Tau is worth...


I heard he get 800K from Tau. so 10M over 3yrs is quite a bit more than that.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Bump. 

Is he still paying that buyout in pennies?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Is it tomorrow yet?


:laugh:


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Bump.
> 
> Is he still paying that buyout in pennies?


let's start collecting.... I spend a penny!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

a week of message board argument condenced into 1 e-mail:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/col_rozner.asp?intid=38188149



> From e-mailer Jack Tripper: "This (Andres) Nocioni better be good, or I'm going to feel like a fool for eagerly awaiting his updates every morning for the past week. From what I've read, he sounds like Brian Cardinal for about $25 million less than Brian Cardinal. It sounds a little too good to be true. I think the fact that the Bulls are the only team interested is a pretty significant red flag.''


I don't necessarily agree about the "red flag" but the first sentence about sums up my feelings at the moment.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> I don't necessarily agree about the "red flag" but the first sentence about sums up my feelings at the moment.


:yes:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

For a second, I thought this might be the the title for an upcoming "Soprano's" episode.

Now that I think about....so far, it's been about as true as one.


Do any of our Euro posters (Guys living in or visiting Europe, not soft posters...LOL) get a sense that this will sit past the olympics? Or is it something that will go on well past the Olympics.

Rlucs, aren't you at the Olympics? You're like the Verizon guy - everywhere. Can you stop him on the street when you see him and ask him directly? 

Let him know we've taken up a collection to help him out. The tally board is already up to what? About $40


Hey Retro - You guys should start a free Nocioni website and have people contribute throuogh Paypal. It would get the site some pub, the Bulls would take notice, wait - we'd probably get an NBA fine or something....


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> start a free Nocioni website and have people contribute throuogh Paypal. It would get the site some pub, the Bulls would take notice, wait - we'd probably get an NBA fine or something....


LOL 
If it meant knowing [SOON] whether or not Nocioni is coming, I would throw a few bucks his way!

FREE Nocioni!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> For a second, I thought this might be the the title for an upcoming "Soprano's" episode.
> 
> Now that I think about....so far, it's been about as true as one.
> ...


Haha, Ill be at the olympics actually. I am not thrilled about it, but ill be there. 

Tau is just a tough team to negotiate with. But frankly, while I dont count my chickens before they hatch, I am still fairly confident itll go through. In this case, I think its timing. With Nocioni training with the Olympic team, he probably hasnt had much of a chance to meet or talk with Tau face to face. Itll get done when that happens..............which worries me. Because if Tau plays hard ball, which I believe they will (did with Philly), Nocioni could be tying up our valuable MLE space. if he isnt able to secure it, then we are left holding the bag. But as of right now, Id say 65% chance of him working out. But if it doesnt happen, it was, IMO, still a gamble worth taking.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Why is Paxson signing a player to a 3 year deal?
Last summer he balked at long term deals & signed Snot for 2 years.

If there's an increase in what Paxson is permitted to spend then great IF it continues and leads to a star. 

I just don't see the prudence of going after this so so prospect and reducing cap in the summer of 2006.

Simply move JC & JYD, ride out the ER/AD contracts and there may be greater than MLE $ cap then. Sign a "domestic" 2(Person/Sura) for 2 years if need be.

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/chicago.htm


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> Why is Paxson signing a player to a 3 year deal?
> Last summer he balked at long term deals & signed Snot for 2 years.


3 years yields Bird rights....


----------



## marcus_camby (Feb 28, 2004)

i have seen andres "chapu" nocioni for 4 years in ACB(spanish league) and i like very much how nocioni plays basketball.

it's a small forward very much fisical. shoot well, and he plays like everygame was a final game.

i like nocioni goes to NBA because i'm a real madrid fun(other team in nba, last lampe and raul lopez team in spain) but i hope andres will have too much minutes every night to demostrate how why is a bull.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>marcus_camby</b>!
> i have seen andres "chapu" nocioni for 4 years in ACB(spanish league) and i like very much how nocioni plays basketball.
> 
> it's a small forward very much fisical. shoot well, and he plays like everygame was a final game.
> ...


Excellent to know! Welcome to "El Toro"!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Is it tomorrow yet?


As consistent as Steve Kerrs Jumpshot - I'll give U that.

Will U stop asking this question by tomorrow???


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

Last night, It was just friendly pre-olimpic game.
But he did a dunk phenomenal. 

final, argent. (walk)94 x 95 venezuela(run)


----------

